# AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?



## Chris2456 (22. Sep. 2009)

hallo,

kann man eigentlich Fische fürs Aquarium in den Teich setzen z.B. Welse (bis 15cm Größe) o. Guppys.
Oder wieso kommen die nur ins Aquarium?
__ Gründling ist doch fast das gleiche wie ein __ Wels. (z.B. Atennenwels)


----------



## Vera44 (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Hallo Chris!

Im Aquarium hast Du ein ganz anderes Wasser als im Teich. Und konstante Temperaturen. Aquariumfische werden im Teich nicht überleben. Robuste __ Barsche könnten im Sommer evtl. überleben. Aber vergiss den Gedanken!


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Hi Chris,

alle Aquarienfische lassen sich in den Teich setzen, nur überleben die allermeisten Arten (aus den Tropen/Subtropen die dauerhafte Mindestwassertemperaturen >15 Grad brauchen hier nicht den Spät-Herbst, den Winter und das zeitge Frühjahr). Hast doch sicher schon mal davon gehört das es in den Tropen von Südamerika, Afrika und Asien im Winter deutlich wärmer ist als hier in Mitteleuropa. Es gibt aber recht viele Aquarienfische die man von Mai bis September draußen übersommern kann. Wirkt sich sehr positiv auf deren Farbenpracht, Vermehrung und Wohlbefinden aus Z.B die 0815 Aquarienstandartfische - Makropode, Prachtbarbe, Messing(Brokat)__ barbe, Kardinalsfisch, Zebrabärbling, Metall/Marmorpanzerwels, Guppy, Platy, Schwertträger. Die lassen sich aber im Herbst nur in einem recht kleinen Teich (den man schnell mal leeren kann) dann auch wieder erwischen

MfG Frank


----------



## Trautchen (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Guten Morgen! Genau, ich habe Sonntag auch meine 2 Makropoden wieder reingeholt.
Begeistert waren sie nicht, naja... 

Aber bezüglich der Farbenpracht und Flossenentwicklung kann ich Frank nur Recht geben... 

Ein Mückenlarvensommer tut ihnen wohl richtig gut. Kommen auch gut mit den ziemlich schwankenden Temperaturen zurecht, die sie ja in ihrer Heimat auch so vorfinden.
Jetzt schwimmen sie wieder im Wohnzimmer. 
Allerdings ein bissi Bedenken habe ich schon, daß man sich da was mit einschleppt.


----------



## Chris2456 (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Red Cherry Garnelen und auch vllt. andere kann man wohl im teich halten.
(http://www.gerdvoss.de/Wirbellose/N__denticulata/n__denticulata.html)
geht das auch bei meinem teich ( problem ist vllt. größe und fische )
ich hab aber auch nen kleinen daneben, so 150l, 40cm tief.(ohne fische nur __ frösche)


----------



## heiko-rech (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Hallo,

In diesem Buch werden einige "Sommergäste" vorgestellt:

http://www.amazon.de/Gartenteichfis...=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1253720405&sr=8-2

einige Arten, die dort empfohlen werden sind:

Spanienkärpfling
Orientkärpfling
Streifenhechtling
Pfauenaugenbarsch
Malabärbling
Zebrabärbling
Zwergsonnenbarsch
__ Scheibenbarsch 
Diamantbarsch
Regenbognspringbarsch
__ Koboldkärpfling
Rundschwanzmakropode
Blauer Fächerfisch
Längsbandorfe
Prachtbarbe
Purpurkopfbarbe
Kardinalfisch

und einige mehr.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## eibisch78 (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

hallo,da habe ich mal nee andere frage,habe einen noch kleinen koi im teich und weiß nicht ob ich ihn im winter im teich lasse oder lieber zuhause mit in aquarium tue.es hat 100liter und habe nur ein paar black mollys und guppys u paar neons drin.wäre es ratsam??
gruße der jens


----------



## heiko-rech (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Hallo,

würde ich lassen. Der Koi (der übrigens in deinem sowieso schon gut besetzten, kleinen Teich nicht wirklich der Büller sein dürfte) ist ein Kaltwasserfisch, die anderen mögen es wärmer. Die Fische passen meiner Meinung nach auch nicht zusammen, da sie doch recht unterschiedliche Ansprüche haben Und das Becken erscheint mir zu klein.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Wuzzel (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Hallo Jens, 
meiner Meinung nach sind weder ein Teich mit nur 2700 litern noch ein beheiztes 100 liter Aquarium mit Warmwasserfischen die geeignete Überwinterungsmöglichkeit. Es sei denn Du hälst Deinen Teich mit Heizung frostfrei. 

Die Umsetzung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt in ein Becken mit z.B. 23 Grad warmen Wasser ist sicher nicht optimal. 

Mein Vorschlag wäre im hellen aber kühlen Keller ein großes Becken (zur Not Regentonne)  hin zubauen und mit Teichwasser zu füllen. Im idealfall filterst Du das Becken dann mit Deinem Teichfilter, da ein extra Filter auch wieder wochen brauchen würde um anzulaufen. 

Alles nicht ganz ideal... am Besten in einen Größeren Teich abgeben. Oder rucki zucki an eine Teicherweiterung denken. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## eibisch78 (15. Okt. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

hallo,
ja den teich baue ich zur zeit im garten größer also einen neuen habe es nur durch zeitmangel nur bis zum erdaushub geschafft.gut da hole ich mir was fürn keller.danke der info...
gruß jens


----------



## jochen (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Hallo Jens,

genauso machst du es...Bitte ;-)


----------



## michaelSch (16. Okt. 2009)

*AW: AQ-Fische in den Gartenteich?*

Hallo miteinander!

Hier eine paar Aquarienfische die man auch über dem Winter im Teich halten kann, sofern dieser nicht durchfriert:
http://killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=10

Von dieser Gruppe ist auch ein Teil winterfest, aber nicht alle:
http://killi.org/gallery/album.php?album_id=13

Gruss, Michael


----------

